# June SSF Love Giveaway!



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey SSF!

I accidentally made a couple of extra Maker Kits of Magpie's and my SWOPFS, which I call the Wasply (see how it was made Metro Made | Wasply), sooooo time for a giveaway! This is for one Wasply Maker Kit.

*OK here's the run down of how it works: PLEASE copy and paste the ENTIRE list so that no on is missing, don't just put "metro 45" as your post...you won't be added to the list if you don't copy and paste it. *

Pick a number* between 1-100* and put your screen name in front of it.

Metropolicity - 42

SSF MEMBER XX - 13

etc

etc

I'll draw a random number on Friday to see who wins!

This contest is to win this:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59769]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59768]

To assemble and make into this:
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59767]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59770]


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Metropolicity - 42
Squirrel squasher - 17


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

my bad i wil get with the program.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Metropolicity - 42
Squirrel squasher - 17

ghost0311/8541 -30


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Metropolicity - 42
Squirrel squasher - 17

ghost0311/8541 -30

E.G. - 25


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> Metropolicity-42
> Squirrel squaher- 17
> ghost0311/8541- 30
> E. G. - 25
> ...


TF, you need a number?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork

shew97- 14


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32

Narcaleptic sling shotter-21


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> Metropolicity-42
> Squirrel squaher- 17
> ghost0311/8541- 30
> E. G. - 25
> ...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32

Narcaleptic sling shotter-21

tradspirit - 66

stej - 31


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30 
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23 
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87

TSM - 27


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87

Neo Catapults - 71


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87

Neo Catapults - 71

Marnix- 3


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87

Neo Catapults - 71

Marnix- 3

JuanWayne- 55


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Where'd I go. Did I get kicked off the list? That's kind of a bummer, man.

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43


----------



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43 
Mattnijhuis-29


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12


Like This


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12

Miracle worker- 7


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Metropolicity-42
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12 

Aries666-100


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Metropolicity-42
> Squirrel squaher- 17
> ghost0311/8541- 30
> E. G. - 25
> ...


leon13 - 13


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Cleaned up:

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12

Miracle worker- 7

Aries666-100

leon13 - 13


----------



## troutokie (May 4, 2014)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12

Miracle worker- 7

Aries666-100

leon13 - 13

Troutokie-84


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12

Miracle worker- 7

Aries666-100

leon13 - 13

Troutokie-84

Grandpa Grumpy - 69


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12 
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100 
leon13 - 13 
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19

Toolmantf99 - 33


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19

Toolmantf99 - 33

rockslinger73


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19

Toolmantf99 - 33

rockslinger73

ryguy27- 77

Here Are The Contestants In Numerical Order As Well



Spoiler



Marnix- 3 

Miracle worker- 7 

Bcluxor- 12

leon13 - 13 

shew97- 14 

Outlaw - 15

Squirrel squaher- 17

 Canh8r - 19

Porkchopsling- 22

Sunchierefram- 23

Narcaleptic sling shotter-21

E. G.- 25 

TSM - 27 

Mattnijhuis-29

ghost0311/8541- 30 

 stej- 31

SmilingFury- 32 

Toolmantf99 - 33

Newbslingshotter-43 

JuanWayne- 55 

treefork- 57 

 tradspirit - 66 

Grandpa Grumpy - 69

Neo Catapults - 71

rockslinger- 73

ryguy27- 77

 Troutokie-84 

Beanflip - 87 

 carboncopy - 93 

 Aries666-100


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Leave me off the list .... But good on ya for doing this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40

e~shot - 99


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40

e~shot - 99

EpicAussie888 - 8


----------



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40

e~shot - 99

EpicAussie888 - 8

Frozenthunderbolt - 24


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40

e~shot - 99

EpicAussie888 - 8

Frozenthunderbolt - 24

wolf98-45


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wolf98 said:


> Squirrel squaher- 17
> ghost0311/8541- 30
> E. G. - 25
> Sunchierefram- 23
> ...


filipino_saltik 66


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40

e~shot - 99

EpicAussie888 - 8

Frozenthunderbolt - 24

wolf98-45

filipino_saltik 66

LukeSlingwalker - 98


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42

kobe23 - 09


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42

kobe23 - 09

RyanJL - 82


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42

kobe23 - 09

RyanJL - 82

JonM - 56


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42

kobe23 - 09

RyanJL - 82

JonM - 56

Black Bob 58


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Posted 31 minutes ago
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42
kobe23 - 09
RyanJL - 82
JonM - 56
Black Bob 58
lug 2


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Posted 31 minutes ago
Squirrel squaher- 17
ghost0311/8541- 30
E. G. - 25
Sunchierefram- 23
treefork 57
shew97- 14
SmilingFury- 32
Narcaleptic sling shotter-21
tradspirit - 66
stej - 31
Beanflip - 87
TSM - 27
Neo Catapults - 71
Marnix- 3
JuanWayne- 55
Porkchopsling- 22
carboncopy - 93
Newbslingshotter-43
Mattnijhuis-29
Outlaw - 15
Bcluxor 12
Miracle worker- 7
Aries666-100
leon13 - 13
Troutokie-84
Grandpa Grumpy - 69
Canh8r - 19
Toolmantf99 - 33
rockslinger73
ryguy27- 77
You'llshootyereyeout - 40
e~shot - 99
EpicAussie888 - 8
Frozenthunderbolt - 24
wolf98-45
filipino_saltik 66
LukeSlingwalker - 98
Johnkrakatoa - 42
kobe23 - 09
RyanJL - 82
JonM - 56
Black Bob 5
lug-2

Like This
Quote
MultiQuote
Report


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Holy! Completely forgot to pull the rabbit out of the hat!

Random number generator has chosen #5

Black Bob!! Please pm me and well get this show on the road!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

There isnt anybody who chose #5


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Holy! Completely forgot to pull the rabbit out of the hat! Random number generator has chosen #5Black Bob!! Please pm me and well get this show on the road!


If you look, bob chose #58


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

newbslingshotter said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Holy! Completely forgot to pull the rabbit out of the hat! Random number generator has chosen #5Black Bob!! Please pm me and well get this show on the road!
> ...


Dang! I looked at the last post...sorry Bob. New number:17!!

That means Squirrel Squasher is the real winner!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Dang, if I had only picked 6 numbers lower....Well, congrats Squirrel squasher!!!!!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

congratulations squirrel squasher!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats SS!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations SS!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

17 .... I had the 71!!!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

congrats SS!!!


----------

